# Dishwasher hook up



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Garbage Disposal hook up*

I took this picture from an occupied 60 story building I am currently working on. We are replacing all the suspended cast iron kitchen lines because of lack of suds zones, back pitch and rust in the lines. We are also going into the lower floor units and installing sud zones this picture is from one of the units I had to demo. This hack plumbing is everywhere in the building.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

So wheres all the strict code enforcement chico is famous for?


----------

